# Seeking R-1820 -86A propeller(s)



## antrtic (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello All,

In a previous thread I had questions about the R-1820 engines that our foundation was donated. Now, with engines in hand and one of our goals being to get at least one engine running, we are seeking a propeller. It is a 23E50, I believe. (We are also seeking 1-2 starter motors... our engines have no starters on them.)

Does anyone know any connections that would want to donate to us (Aviation and Education Foundation, WWW.AandEF.org) a propeller for the -86A? This is for educational and training purposes only (so no need to be airworthy). 

Our foundation is an IRS approved 501(c)(3) non-profit that can write donation receipts for any items donated. 

We were donated 18 R-1820 -86A engines and our goals are to get 1 running, make a cutaway out of another, then refinish, trade or give away the others (or parts). We are designing projects around these engines to inspire and give hands-on education to the future generations of aviation mechanics. 

If anyone needs parts from this engine model, we are happy to help others as well; please contact me. Mostly, we want a good home!

Thank you!

Bill


----------

